# Utah Lake 120 fish (12-9)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My twin and I arrived at the AFC harbor at 10am. We were planning on fishing off the docks but to our surprise there was 2.5 inches of ice with plenty of people on the ice. So I took a deep breath and walked on water! We started out near the docks. Well that was slow but on the opposite side of the harbor was some fast action.

I caught 58 white bass and 1 black bullhead catfish. My twin caught 60 white bass and 1 black bullhead catfish. We were using custom jigs made by BFT's tube dude tipped with nightcrawlers. The best was a silver road runner style and a fire tiger road runner style lure. We held them just off the bottom with little twitches. By 4pm the action slowed and we left. I watched others doing well with green lures and some red lures.

All in all it was the best day on the ice ever for my twin and I. We also met no less than 7 BFT members at the harbor today. It was great to watch a few boaters show up and then pull away as fast as they came. Oh man I have 240 fillets to cut now!

FYI - You can park in the main lot without a fee.

Me with the hordes at Utah Lake's AFC harbor









My twin's 1st six white bass of the day









My very 1st mudcat through the ice!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

thanx for the info good job


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That sounds like one heck of a good time... Great job u guys...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Good job guys!



> Oh man I have 240 fillets to cut now!


 :shock: How long does that take you? A half hour?  I'd be up all night trying to get those things processed.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Clarq said:


> Good job guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are finding out right now....started cutting at 8:50pm. We will let you know how long the whole process takes once we are done. Better get the coffe going *-HELP!-*


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the post, we plan on going there tomorrow with everyone else but I'll bet their not there as early as us Ha!.
Thanks for the great info on when, were and how as always.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> Thanks for the post, we plan on going there tomorrow with everyone else but I'll bet their not there as early as us Ha!.
> Thanks for the great info on when, were and how as always.


Your welcome. Not trying to be critical here but nobody is really talking about what is working on the ice. Luckily I had Tube Dude help me with some tactics and he gave me some of his tackle the day before. I don't have a lot of money to experiment with gear these days.

Filleting still in progress! Trading off in shifts!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily I had Tube Dude help me with some tactics and he gave me some of his tackle the day before. I don't have a lot of money to experiment with gear these days.
> ...


I have heard good things about the "Custom jigs" and T.D. sounds like a hella nice guy.Love reading his posts.
I Filleted 30 white bass last spring and I don't envy you tonight.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of work! Glad your first ice trip of the season was super productive for you guys.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Sounds like a lot of work! Glad your first ice trip of the season was super productive for you guys.


Thanks LOAH, we are now on the 3rd hour of processing fish. 1 knife, 2 guys switching off and 120 fish. Oh the madness continues. Today was by far our best ice fishing day out for us ever. Nothing like fish after fish....even if they are white bass.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blueboy22 said:


> I have heard good things about the "Custom jigs" and T.D. sounds like a hella nice guy.Love reading his posts.
> I Filleted 30 white bass last spring and I don't envy you tonight.


Ah done filleting! I have got to get an electric knife.

Well T.D. has single handedly improved my fishing more than any one person I can think of. Whenever I go to his place I become a "sponge" and have an infinite thurst for knowledge.

What scares me is his "tackletorium". It makes realize I will NEVER have enough gear!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard good things about the "Custom jigs" and T.D. sounds like a hella nice guy.Love reading his posts.
> ...


True that!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if you ever get into a mess of fish like that again, and I'm sure you will,, then hit me up, I have an electric fish knife just sittin here that I've used once, you can borrow it. one stipulation, you can't fillet any smallmouth or lg mouth bass with it


----------



## Wolf (Jun 13, 2008)

Fishing was very poor on Sunday (Dec. 11). Got two white bass only at the pump house and none at the boat harbor.


----------

